ASK HN : Your speculation over digital currency? BIT, ETH and other penny coinds - neelkadia
======
hotsumner
About to crash, hard.

Stocks, specifically storage REITs (PSA, Public Sotrage, Cubesmart,etc.) are a
better long term investment and have tripled over the last ten years.

------
sharemywin
Putting together a mining rig then plan on using it for Machine learning once
it's paid for.

